# safe-T-sorb and ph



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Will sts lower my ph? I'm asking because my tank with sts has a ph of 7 while my other tank and tap water are almost 8.5. My sts tank is in the middle of a fishless cycle right now also.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

if I read old post correctly Ben(jrman82) used this product.Hopefully he post when he's on if not pm him as he usually knows his stuff.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

STS is neutral and shouldn't mess with ph. Have you tested your tap. Take a glass of water and let it sit 24 hours to outgas, it would give you your true reading for ph. If its lower after that then there is something in the other tank that is raising it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used it for a couple of years now and have never seen any change in ph. I even have one tank that has gone 3-4 months without a water change and even then never saw any change. I was testing planted tanks and their effects on ph without water changes.

Sounds like you've got something else going on. Low kh values maybe?


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I did test my tap by letting a glass set for awhile and my tap ph matches my 55 gallon (between 8 and 8.5). Maybe its the driftwood. I only have 2 really small pieces in the tank, but it's only 10 gallons. How much can driftwood effect the ph? Enough to drop it from 8.5 to 7?


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I just now remembered I added Epson salt (just a couple pinches) to the water for the plants. Could that be the problem?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the wood to be more likely as most salts raise pH. If it is the wood the effect will not last forever and can be shortened by water changes.Wood does affect(lowers)pH.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Alright thanks for the help all I guess ill wait till it finishes cycling then do some water changes and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I've heard that STS can effect the Kh values in a tank. I dont happen to have a Kh test, and since it never had any ill effects on the system in which I use STS i didnt question it too much, but perhaps if you're having an issue a Kh test would help.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In what way though? My guess is it would make it go up, if anything. TBH, never tested for it. My water is about 5dkh mixing with half RODI.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Not sure to be honest, Ben. Like I said, it didnt cause an issue so I never worried about it. I think it was Rick who told me that it might effect it but i'm not sure.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

My experience was that it did dramatically lower my Ph for the first few weeks, but it stabilized over time with regular water changes. I never measured my Gh and Kh during that time, but it makes sense they would have been lower as well. I read on another forum that when its new, it absorbs stuff from the water, but eventually gets saturated. The water in that tank still feels softer than the water in my sand and gravel tanks. My plants love it, so well worth the initial effects.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

After doing a little bit of experimenting I found that it does lower you ph, kh, and GH. I put the sts in a bucket and let it sit for about a week. It took my ph from between 8 and 8.5 to 7, my kh went from 10 to 0 (I couldn't get a reading with my drop checker) and my GH went from 14 to 11. So it does change the water parameters, I just dont know how long it will last. I changed the water in my bucket, so I guess in another week ill find out.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jshiloh13 said:


> After doing a little bit of experimenting I found that it does lower you ph, kh, and GH. I put the sts in a bucket and let it sit for about a week. It took my ph from between 8 and 8.5 to 7, my kh went from 10 to 0 (I couldn't get a reading with my drop checker) and my GH went from 14 to 11. So it does change the water parameters, I just dont know how long it will last. I changed the water in my bucket, so I guess in another week ill find out.


Interesting. What did you use the drop checker for? Mine causes no changes that I have seen, but I have had it in some of my tanks for 2+ years.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I just call my test kit a drop checker if its not a strip checker lol.

Hopefully its like rufus'mom said and stops effecting the ph after awhile


----------

